# Texas Chainsaw Massacre.co.uk Horror



## tcm.co.uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey guys, here is my fan site of the horror movie franchise the texas chainsaw massacre.

It isnt finished yet still lots to be uploaded.

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre.co.uk
Hope you's all like it.

Will be around the forum also, love halloween my favorite holiday and been halloween and horror collectable crazy since a kid.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice site! Very well put together and organized!
Great job!
.


----------

